# cricket broadband need help



## anarchy304 (Feb 23, 2009)

hello i am having a lot of problems with a laptop installing cricket broadband. 
they have windows xp home edition service pack 2. for starters, i've installed the software and i've connected from the desktop using the same cd and usb modem. it works on the desk top but not the laptop. i've even been able to ping yahoo.com and recieved all 4 packets with hardly any loss. but the internet explorer will not load up anything. i've even re-installed the ie, and installed firefox. neither one works. i've gone through the ipconfig in the command window and it responds with media disconnected. i've checked the usb modem to make sure it is in tightly and properly. here is also the error messages i have recieved....


Last diagnostic run time: 02/22/09 20:58:13 Network Adapter Diagnostic 
Network location detection 

info Using home Internet connection 
Network adapter identification 

info Network connection: Name=Local Area Connection, Device=Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=LAN 
info Network connection: Name=Wireless Network Connection 2, Device=Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN, MediaType=LAN, SubMediaType=WIRELESS 
info Network connection: Name=Cricket Wireless, Device=UTStarcom USB Modem, MediaType=PHONE, SubMediaType=NONE 
info Both Ethernet and Wireless connections available, prompting user for selection 
action User input required: Select network connection 
info Ethernet connection selected 
Network adapter status 

info Network connection status: Media disconnected 
warn Network adapter status not healthy 
action Manual repair: Reconnect network cable 
info User has reconnected the network cable 
info Network connection status: Media disconnected 
info The network adapter is in a transient status, retrying... 
info Network connection status: Media disconnected 
info The network adapter is in a transient status, retrying... 
info Network connection status: Media disconnected 
info The network adapter is in a transient status, retrying... 
info Network connection status: Media disconnected 
warn Network adapter status not healthy 
info Redirecting user to support call 



HTTP, HTTPS, FTP Diagnostic 
HTTP, HTTPS, FTP connectivity 

warn FTP (Passive): Error 12029 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn FTP (Active): Error 12029 connecting to ftp.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn HTTP: Error 12029 connecting to www.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn HTTPS: Error 12029 connecting to www.microsoft.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn HTTPS: Error 12029 connecting to www.passport.net: A connection with the server could not be established 
warn HTTP: Error 12029 connecting to www.hotmail.com: A connection with the server could not be established 
error Could not make an HTTP connection. 
error Could not make an HTTPS connection. 
error Could not make an FTP connection. 


any help??


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

When in doubt, simplify.

Go to :
- my computer, right click
- select properties
- select hardware
- select device manager
- find the network adapters section
- right click on your Realtec wired ethernet card, select disable
- right click on your Broadcom wireless card, select disable


Do not disable your USB Cricket wireless modem. Shut down your computer and restart it. Make any difference?


----------



## anarchy304 (Feb 23, 2009)

tried that all but still no go on the internet. thanks for the tip though because i have having conflicts in those areas too.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Leave all network cards aside from the cricket USB disabled - whatever software you installed for the cricket wireless - uninstall it. Shut down, restart and re-install the software.


----------

